# How to use a planer while trolling and to use a duster rig?



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

I really not for sure how to use a planer while i'm trolling. Also i've used a duster rig for the past 5 trips we went trolling and haven't yet had a knockdown. We've rigged it with a cig on there as well. Any help will be greatly appreciated.Thanks.:yes:

2100 sea chaser


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

use a 1 1/2 to 2 oz weight in front of your duster rig !


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a 15 to 20 foot length of heavy mono and then a few feet of wire with a planer. I usually use a Drone spoon which means a single hook and no fuss with bait. This catches a lot of fish, kings mostly but amberjacks and a couple of weeks ago a huge hardtail. Troll about 5 knots or so.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

so using a planer can you use a strech 30 on the back of it, or will it create a mess and loose the lure because it might hang up on the bottom.
(The depth will be at least 100ft. deep). Just need some thoughts on that.Thanks.

2100 sea chaser


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Smoothseas, A planer will only go so deep depending on how fast you are going. If you are in 100' of water you can put out 10000yds. of line and it is not going to hit bottom. I use them sometimes to stretch my braid when I put it on because I am to cheap to pay someone to do it. I have tied one on and spooled off 500yds. of braid and reeled it right back up and never hit bottom and was only in 70' or so.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out this link.


http://www.seastriker.com/downloads/clark.pdf


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

i didn't realize that it depends on how fast you go but yeah sitting back and thinking about DUH on my part.


----------

